# Fast & furious 6



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 4, 2013)

hahaha...


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 4, 2013)

Why?


----------



## Xaios (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll have to watch this when I get home.

I've seen all the Fast & Furious movies. It bears mentioning that I dislike the 2nd, 3rd and 4th movies _intensely_, and only like the first a little bit more. However, the 5th was SO over the top (and also finally ditched the terrible CG), it was actually really entertaining. If the new one is anything like that, I'll enjoy it. It will be the guiltiest of guilty pleasures, but it WILL enjoy it.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 4, 2013)

What I need from Vin Diesel is not another shitty movie....but another Chronicles of Riddick video game!


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 4, 2013)

Around 30 seconds it looks like someone's been watching the slicer



skip to around 6:00


----------



## ilyti (Feb 4, 2013)

I just image searched "Vin Diesel gif" to get a good reaction gif, and all the results showed him doing more or less the exact same face. So you get this one instead.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 4, 2013)

Who can forget this bangin' track?


----------



## devolutionary (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't help but think that once again this movie will be fun just because it's gonna be fucking RIDICULOUS. It'll have the same appeal as B-grade flicks.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 4, 2013)

I remember the first I saw 2 Fast 2 Furious. I was sick and I rented on T.V. and I watched it like six or seven times in a row! 

I am interested to see how this sixth movie will turn out. I figured they would have stopped by now. But then again I didn't see the fifth one either.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 5, 2013)

Watched the trailer. I declare it winning, on account of the Prodigy tune.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 5, 2013)

Oooooooh shiiiiiiiiiit......   

That trailer was RIDICULOUS....and yes, I will watch this.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 5, 2013)

How many F&F do they plan to release? 20? 100? The last one will probably be called "I remember when we were fast and furious", with Vin Diesel on a wheelchair and a robot carrying Paul Walker's brain.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 5, 2013)

I no longer see the appeal... Once they brought Tyrese into the mix I was done... Hell even the first one was terrible, but it was entertaining for ONE movie.


----------



## -42- (Feb 5, 2013)

Eagerly anticipating F&F 666: Hell Racers.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 5, 2013)

In all honesty, I was entertained by 5 Fast 5 Furious. I also agree with Konfyouzd about Tyrese ruining the franchise. Tyrese is pretty much unbearable in every movie, ever. But the Rock cancels him out and then some.


----------



## tm20 (Feb 5, 2013)

Die Hard with fast cars  i will be watching this for sure


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll see it. Maybe not in a theatre, but these movies entertain me. Fast Five is lulz.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 5, 2013)

devolutionary said:


> I can't help but think that once again this movie will be fun just because it's gonna be fucking RIDICULOUS. It'll have the same appeal as B-grade flicks.



this one is based on a true story


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 5, 2013)

The last one was pretty baller, hoping they keep going thata way. Also, word is the thrid Riddick movie is due out later this year as well


----------



## chris9 (Feb 6, 2013)

can,t wait till its out love these movies!!!! these films made me wanna learn to drive got a nissan 350z now and i,m learning to drift


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 6, 2013)

#5 was pretty good! I expect it to be over the top and ridiculous. But, at the same time it was really entertaining. The rest of the movies aside from the original I didn't much care for. Looking forward to this one since #5 was a definite improvement. I would really love it if Tyrese wasn't in these movies. He plays the exact same role every single fucking time. You don't deserve to get paid this much money to just act like your own foolish self.


----------



## jordanky (Feb 7, 2013)

Just like the past four that I've said I wouldn't watch... I'm not going to watch this one. By that I mean of course I'm going to watch it after it comes out on Blu Ray, at home, alone, where no one will ever know.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Korbain (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol as stupid as these movies are, im really looking forward to this! They're good to watch jsut because they don't use much brain power and are entertaining.

As a mechanic by trade, its a good laugh too! I must say, i really liked fast five, it's prob one of my favourites out of all of them


----------



## kazzie (Feb 7, 2013)

OKAY, EVERYONE STAHP.
STORY TIME.

I first saw F&F at the theatre when it came out. I was what, 11? I went with my dad, while my sister and mother went to see Dr. Doolittle. Yep. I was clearly the badass.

I'm from Canada, where people don't get excited about things. I saw F&F in Florida, in some mall, surrounded by incredibly intimidating teens and young adults, who were loud, rowdy and running around in the theatre. I was traumatized. I felt like I was going to get killed 

BUT
I fell in love with Vin. SO MUCH. So, enjoy these.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 7, 2013)

What the hell just happened....


----------



## Korbain (Feb 8, 2013)

lol that vin diesel face on the tiger hahahaha so funny. That whole post was random as fuck, atleast it had some relevance to the movie...i think.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## kamello (Feb 8, 2013)

just hoping to see cool cars, I digged a lot the ones in the first and third movie (haven't seen 4 and 5) fuck everything else, Im not watching F&F for the tremendous story


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 9, 2013)

i miss seeing the cars...

...the newer stories are a bit over-the-top.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 10, 2013)

I liked 1,3 and 5 as much as one could, but I hated 2 and 4. It's what got me liking cars. 

The only thing that upsets me is the teenagers buying up all the old cars and ruining them just because they saw it in fast and furious.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 14, 2013)

^ got to beat them to it...

ive got the twin turbo rx7, an eclipse gst (until my bro finishes paying me for it) and a supra. hoping to get either a skyline or nsx next!


----------



## Insightibanez (Mar 24, 2013)

I've seen better film on Teeth!!


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't like how they attempted to put the story lines in since the first one, I just wanna see fast, over the top car's with infinate rev's race and blow up for an hour and a half.


----------



## knifefightintheor (Apr 6, 2013)

This means there'll be an influx of 17 year olds with fart cannons zipping down my street in their Dodge Neons


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 6, 2013)

knifefightintheor said:


> This means there'll be an influx of 17 year olds with fart cannons zipping down my street in their Dodge Neons


...or in my case, back-woods hill-billy country bumpkins with diesel stacks wishing they had rice rockets.


----------



## knifefightintheor (Apr 8, 2013)

I live on a greenbelt. In the summer I get the quads in the back and fart cannons in the front, then in the winter I get the Ski-Doo's and jacked up diesels in the front.


----------



## christheasian (Apr 16, 2013)

kind of a guilty pleasure of mine. will be seeing alone and in disguise.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 18, 2013)

christheasian said:


> kind of a guilty pleasure of mine. will be seeing alone and in disguise.





The tough part is when, after I watched any F&F, resisting to answer with "YO BRO!" to anything my girlfriend says.

Man, 2F2F gave me a hell of a time with that.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 21, 2013)

just got thru watching the movie oblivion...which was pretty awesome btw.

saw a new trailer for ff6. its gonna be so over-the-top. also showed way too much of the storyline...i dont even need to see it, cause i know what its about lol.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll watch it......I won't even go in disguise. 

Anyone expecting a F&F movie to win an Oscar, ever, is a moron.  

It's cheap mindless entertainment, and nothing you have to think too hard about to enjoy. They're going somewhere fast, something is gonna blow up, the Rock and Vin Diesel are gonna punch something/someone. I dig em, and so does my wife. We'll watch it, and then go home and watch the rest over the course of a few days. Kind of a tradition anymore.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 27, 2013)

> After purchasing the Brain Earl Spilner replica Eclipse movie car, Hitler is nearly done restoring it to its former glory. He has high hopes in bring this Iconic car back to the "Big Screen"... it wont be long now because he gets news a new Fast & Furious movie is in the works. After years of torment, he will finally reclaim the respect he feels he, and his car deserve.



Hitler rants about the Fast & Furious movies - YouTube

edit: ^^^ can someone fix this video?


----------



## Qweklain (Apr 27, 2013)

I have liked all of the movies so far, and greatly enjoyed the fifth one! As much as I like Tokyo Drift, the CG with drifts when the camera is far away is so noticeably bad. It makes me cringe every time with how fake it looks.

This new one is going to be awesome!!


----------



## christheasian (May 1, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> Hitler rants about the Fast & Furious movies - YouTube
> 
> edit: ^^^ can someone fix this video?


LOL! 3:00 had me rolling. they drive cobalts, too!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 21, 2013)




----------



## flint757 (May 21, 2013)

It's so corny it's awesome.  


I'll probably end up seeing it...


----------



## gunshow86de (May 21, 2013)

You guys should seriously follow Vin's official Facebook page (Vinbook).


----------



## petereanima (May 21, 2013)

^THANKS, YOU JUST RUINED IT FOR ME.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 21, 2013)

petereanima said:


> ^THANKS, YOU JUST RUINED IT FOR ME.



2x


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 23, 2013)

oh hey, its this weekend...

...anyone see it yet? if so, whats the verdict?


----------



## Xaios (May 24, 2013)

I figure I'll go see this, although probably not this weekend. It's "Certified Fresh" on Rotten Tomatoes, though.


----------



## Milpitas Monster (May 25, 2013)

This will be worth a before noon matinee at the AMC. Sneak in goodies for it


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 26, 2013)

going to see it monday nite...


----------



## Watty (May 26, 2013)

It was as good as a novelty can be. 

When you see it, stay in your seat when the credits roll. They show an additional "follow-up" seconds after they start...


----------



## Xaios (May 27, 2013)

Just came from it myself. So incredibly preposterous, yet so VERY entertaining.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 27, 2013)

Watty said:


> It was as good as a novelty can be.
> 
> When you see it, stay in your seat when the credits roll. They show an additional "follow-up" seconds after they start...



thanks for the heads-up 





Xaios said:


> Just came from it myself. So incredibly preposterous, yet so VERY entertaining.



i would expect nothing less...


----------



## Mexi (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Xaios (May 29, 2013)

Anyone else remark how truly absurd the final set piece is?



Spoiler



Seriously, they spend about 15 minutes straight driving at least 100mph. Anyone know any runways that are longer than 25 miles??


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 2, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Anyone else remark how truly absurd the final set piece is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 yes, other than that, it was better than i thought it would be...

...oh, wait! theres a tank too.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 14, 2013)

finally figured out how to post this vid, enjoy...


----------



## Kaickul (Jun 20, 2013)

I like the action scenes, but that' about it, as far as the storyline goes...


----------

